# Huanyang Vfd Off Switch



## BillyT (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new to the vfd game and I can't seem to shut mine off. I can push the "Stop" button for the spindle but how do I power down the system?

I have the Huanyang vfd 220 single in and 220 3ph out. 2hp


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 8, 2017)

shut off the power at the breaker panel.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 8, 2017)

Install a switch between the breaker panel and the VFD.


----------



## cathead (Jan 9, 2017)

I used a 120 volt DPST relay.  Turning on the relay connects up both legs of the 220 and turning off the relay
disconnects both legs of the 220 line.  The relay is housed in a metal box which also contains the VFD and
a cooling fan.  The box is mounted on a pedestal on the ceiling right next to the mill.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2017)

cathead said:


> I used a 120 volt DPST relay.  Turning on the relay connects up both legs of the 220 and turning off the relay
> disconnects both legs of the 220 line.  The relay is housed in a metal box which also contains the VFD and
> a cooling fan.  The box is mounted on a pedestal on the ceiling right next to the mill.


I have to take three steps to the old fashioned switch on the wall, twice per session...


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 9, 2017)

I heard it not good to cycle VFDs on and off too frequently, best to leave them on. Of course that doesn't make sense, if you don't use it for extended periods of time.


----------



## mksj (Jan 10, 2017)

You should allow a minimum of at least something like 5 minutes (most manuals specify this as a minimum of 3 minutes) between cycling off and back on smaller VFDs, but nothing wrong with turning it off at the end of the day or a job. Most smaller VFDs using either a NTC thermal resistor or a regular resistor that is switched out to minimize the capacitor inrush. The capacitor inrush on these VFDs is tiny compared to most power capacitors in power supplies and amplifiers, my amplifiers dim the lights for a few seconds when turned and this happens at least once daily x years. There are a number of ways minimize problems and maximize longevity out of your VFD as explained in the following link. http://machinedesign.com/motorsdrives/feed-your-vfd-right-power


----------

